# Athena the yellow German Shepherd?!?



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

I am new and still trying to figure out this site and am having difficulties loadig pictures. Anyway we got Athena from our local shelter when she was around ten weeks old. I think she may have been only eight or nine weeks though and she only weighed nine pounds. She is now 23 weeks at 45 pounds! The vet said that she is a little on the thin side (you can feel her rib and hip bones) but that its ok due to hip dysplasia, you don't want them overweight. Well my question is, what is Athena mixed with? Aside from her color, she looks like a GSD, well to me, how about you?


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

There's no pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well from what little I can see of your avatar pic I'd take a guess of a possible malinois mix or even full Mal but GSD's can be all blonde. Hard to say with a very young dog and without better pictures though.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

You SHOULD be able to feel her ribs, just not really see them. As for what she's mixed with, can't tell without pictures. GSD's can be fawn, like a Mal. In your avatar I think her head is a little too blocky to be full mal; my bets are on mal/GSD or a fawn GSD.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She has an album, just didn't post the link http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/157449-leandrajunelynnette-albums9825-athena.html

Looked like a sable when a puppy.. except for the white feet and blaze on the chest. Really pretty pup and dog...








http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ynnette-albums9825-athena-picture52753-a.html

Older


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

She is beautiful. Her coloring reminds me of a lab.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Oh my, what a cute pup. Do you have any photos of her standing profile? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks for posting the link to the album.  I think the reason I can't post the pictures on the thread is because I'm doing this on my phone. I also thought she looked sable and thought she would get darker and the black on her back would too but then she turned yellow. Lol I know she's mixed but I can't tell with what because everything thing I can think of she's too big to be mixed with. Yes you are supposed to feel the ribs but she's huge is what I was getting at  I can post more pics of her to show her color and body better but I can only post them in the album until I figure this out  thanks again I really appreciate the feedback


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

I put a couple of her standing, she won't stand still though lol


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She's cute! Hard to say what she's mixed with, but I don't see Malinois. FWIW, she looks a lot like my old GSD/Lab x.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

She's a beautiful pup!!!


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

cool looking dog man! here's one out there, how about mastiff shepherd hits a lab?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Whatever she is, she's cute


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

she has some kind of Shepherd mixed in there somewhere  Maybe German Maybe Belgian.

She's a beauty!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a purebred GSD who is ALL that color, except for a black tail. Full grown, she is 80 lbs and 27 1/2 inches at the shoulder. Not all dogs are bred to standard, so the size isn't always a good indication. From those pictures your dog could be a purebred.


----------



## Saratm_93 (Oct 24, 2012)

could be a Belgium Malinois/GSD Mix. its hard to tell sometimes from a picture because there very similar in physical appearance. But to be honest does it really matter whats she is, either way she is B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!!


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks everyone.  she is a good friend and very loyal. What I love most is she's only five months but watches my three boys intently.  idk in person her body structure and face look gsd. Ive also done lots of research on traits and temperment for GSD and she shows strong characteristics of GSD behaviors. Who knows? She's defiantly unique and am very happy I found her  thanks for the feedback y'all  I still can't load pics to threads? Any suggestions on that? I'm using an android smart phone.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is a cutie


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Any chance she has some Anatolian in her? She reminds me a lot of my sisters dog as a puppy. I don't see an Mali in that build at all, but Anatolian shepherd/GSD I could see. She is a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

She doesn't look thin to me at all. Very pretty.


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

MilesNY said:


> Any chance she has some Anatolian in her? She reminds me a lot of my sisters dog as a puppy. I don't see an Mali in that build at all, but Anatolian shepherd/GSD I could see. She is a cutie!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks  and yes I did think about Anatolian Shepherd for sure, as far as malinois, I think she's to big lol. She's almost six months at 22 inches and weight, well I'm having issues with my scale but at least 50lbs. So no malinois lol. However they're are some ay sables or ay fawns out there, ddbb gene. Something like that lol. Basically their coat gets washed out. One kennel called k9 pines bred an all white to a red/blk and four pups came out EXACTLY like Athena. I know she was some ones pup, she had a collar when she was brought to the shelter I got her from but they couldn't find her family. Thanks again


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

wdkiser said:


> She doesn't look thin to me at all. Very pretty.


Thank you


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks again everyone  here's a newer picture of her with me . Also feel free to flip through my album I enjoy every ones options/thoughts/interest

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ynnette-albums9825-athena-picture54377-a.html


----------



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

I have no idea what she might be mixed with, but she is ADORABLE!!! What a sweet face!


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

She looks like our girl! She will be 4 months this coming week.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

KodyK said:


> I have no idea what she might be mixed with, but she is ADORABLE!!! What a sweet face!


Ooo look at yours :wub: I like the "non traditional" markings


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

KateGirlxx said:


> She looks like our girl! She will be 4 months this coming week.
> View attachment 106194
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WOW look at those ears!!! Heehee adorable


----------



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks! It's funny, we got asked all the time if she's "part GSD." She's actually a purebred GSD, but the line she's from (Bavarian, I think? Fidelco has done a lot of selective breeding, so I'm not totally sure) turns out more sables like Corey. I used to think black and tan was the only way to go, but now I've become really fond of non-traditional colors and markings on GSDs. Probably why I'm quite enamored with that picture of Athena!


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

KodyK said:


> Thanks! It's funny, we got asked all the time if she's "part GSD." She's actually a purebred GSD, but the line she's from (Bavarian, I think? Fidelco has done a lot of selective breeding, so I'm not totally sure) turns out more sables like Corey. I used to think black and tan was the only way to go, but now I've become really fond of non-traditional colors and markings on GSDs. Probably why I'm quite enamored with that picture of Athena!


Thanks  I just had to go find a picture of Corey and I am truly taken back at how beautiful she is!!!:blush:


----------



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

Aww! You're too sweet! Thank you. <3

From your other thread, it sounds like Athena is going to tower over Corey soon, though! My girl is only sixty pounds and pretty petite at 2 and a half years old. Sounds like you're going to have a big pup on your hands!


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

LeandraJuneLynnette said:


> WOW look at those ears!!! Heehee adorable


Haha thanks, they're pretty amusing! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeandraJuneLynnette (Aug 16, 2013)

KateGirlxx said:


> Haha thanks, they're pretty amusing!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh she will grow into them. Athena is still having problems, I've been thinking about taping but idk


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

LeandraJuneLynnette said:


> Oh she will grow into them. Athena is still having problems, I've been thinking about taping but idk


Me, too. She has one ear that will flop over. I figure it'll go up sooner or later, but it still makes me nervous. They can be long and awkward all they want, as long as they stay up 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

